# confused about what i read



## blondlebanese (Aug 1, 2016)

do organic nutes and microbs work in soiless medium, like coco coir/perilite?   i feed by flood and drain.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 1, 2016)

blondlebanese said:


> do organic nutes and microbs work in soiless medium, like coco coir/perilite?   i feed by flood and drain.



yes:vap_smiley:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 1, 2016)

Organic nutes and microbes will work in soilless mediums. Bud88 has been very successful with doing just that. I cant remember if he is still using promix medium or if he switched to coco. Both however are organically derived so they wouldn't have issues anyway but I would think it would work in any medium that will support and hold the microbes as they are not aquatic and need to have a certain amount of wet/dry cycle. 

With Organics, its all about the health of the microbe herd, so you would have to experiment with it in a smaller setup so that you can work out the exact method for maintaining the microbe herd. I would think it would work ideally in coco coir. But you have to remember that in soilless, there is nothing for the microbes to work with, so you would have to supply all of the raw materials and some food for the microbes to get them started. But it is quite doable as I have done it in the past and it worked well. It was too much work for me though.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 1, 2016)

Hush, what about the ebb and flo part of this grow?  I tried several different times to do hydro organic, but the res ends up looking like I am making tea and even though it was bubbled, it got funky after a few days.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 1, 2016)

The funky smell is dead microbes. Need to feed the  microbes so they don't  die.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 1, 2016)

It will get a little funky but aerating the rez kept that minimal, plus like Duck said, you have to feed the microbes. Its really a delicate balance that nature is so much better at doing than us. 

I used a filter bag over my pump that stayed in the rez and while the rez got a little cruddy each run, I never had any clogging issues with my hydro components. 
I just got tired of bubbling up nutrient tea continuously, but that one girl(Larry OGK) filled half of a 5x5 tent with hunnysuckle smell and amazing smoking buds.

I find it easier now to just buy Advanced Nutrients' Mother Earth Nutrient Tea for using in flower. It would be better if I did the whole organic route but with my bad back for so many years, I had to take the short cut.


----------

